# Ephedra question



## sdam17 (May 12, 2005)

Is it illegal now to have or sell herbal ephedra...the reason i ask is because I have boxes and boxes full of just herbal ephedra from NVE pharmaceuticals who made Stacker.   Its called Black Cross.  Owners a good friend of mine..is it illegal for me to try and sell?


----------



## STEELADDICTION (May 12, 2005)

sdam17 said:
			
		

> Is it illegal now to have or sell herbal ephedra...the reason i ask is because I have boxes and boxes full of just herbal ephedra from NVE pharmaceuticals who made Stacker.   Its called Black Cross.  Owners a good friend of mine..is it illegal for me to try and sell?



The only legal ephedrine on the market today is Ephedrine HCL.


----------

